# Transformatori >  Kur tikt pie transformātoru tērauda (permalojs?)

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sveiki,
kur varētu iegādāties transformātora dzels (silicon steel, transformer steel, permalojs) loksni (0.5mm vai plānāku) palielu bez orientācijas (grain orientation). Būtu perfekti tikt pie pāris m2 loksnes -> nepirkt uzreizu 100 tonas.  :: 

Paldies,
Beefs

----------


## marisviens

Ja izdeevas ko taadu dabuut, padalies luudzu, kas un kaa.

----------

